# Glen Hollow Cemetery 2012



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

This is the first time I've shared my work. HauntForum has been an invaluable asset, and I know anyone reading this feels the exact same way. I've learned so many new techniques and gleaned so many great ideas I really cannot thank you other members enough for the way you generously share your ideas.

I made seven tombstones last year. This year I only had time for one stone, a coffin, and an obelisk. I arranged them all on my lawn, lit them with 12v low voltage lights, spun some webs, pumped a custom atmosphere track, carved some pumpkins, and generally had a great time.


























These are my two new carvings:


















You can't read the epitaphs (which my wife and I wrote and are quite proud of) so here they are:

Emma Spector
1797-1859
Be warned, oh reader! Live whilst you still can.
I grew old a spinster, loathing my fellow man.
I shunned love and kindness, I thought myself clever.
Now my is soul doomed to roam this haunted glen forever.

I. Gotza Littlemann
April 2, 1886 - October 29, 1929
Always tried to make up for his size,
He wore tall shoes and told taller lies,
Drove fast cars, and big homes he bought,
But he failed to realize that size matters not.

My obelisk, like so many others, is also a fog chiller. It leaks a bit, but the effect is fantastic. Thanks to all the fog chiller posts that helped me out there. Carving Emma was a real chore - it took me two days. I'm still looking for the best way to carve foam. It doesn't help that I can't get the good pink or blue foam out here in Southern California. I'm lucky to have access to the white foam. I've tried woodburning and traditional X-Acto carving and neither are perfect. Still searching for the right technique.

Things I'd like to do next year:
1) Connect my fogger either to a timer or a motion detector. At the end of the evening I had more than 3/4 of a tank of juice and I had spent far too much time trying to maintain my fog level.
2) More stones. I have a big yard and while I don't want it over crowded I do want it filled in. I think somewhere between 20 and 30 stones will be optimal for me. I will need to figure out a better lettering technique, though.
3) Weatherproof my audio. I don't want to expose my Klipsch to the moisture anymore.
4) Work on my webs. I don't know what I did wrong, but I followed Scary-Terry's instructions and my shooter is very hard to use.
5) Get some animations. I really want an Axworthy and an animation in my coffin. I'll see what I have time and money for.

Thanks again for all the help and support I've found on this site. HauntForum is the best!

-Greg Wyatt


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job Greg - some great stones there!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love that Emma Specter stone, great detail!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cemeteries are like gardens - the best ones grow naturally over the years

You've got some very nice stones, especially the obelisk and celtic cross. You and your wife did a wonderful job with the epitaphs, too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That Spector stone is great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this! The graveyard is great, and the stones are beautiful! Strong work!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great work, and Roxy is right! For the first time sharing, everything looks great....Quit hiding in the shadows!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your graveyard looks great, the stones are really nice!


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

obelisk and cross are cool. I want to expand my graveyard next year. I want to add stones like that when I do.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love how my cemetery has grown over the years - and even if you only add one or two a year, it grows. I agree with everyone else, Emma Spector is the star of your stones at present, that face and the aging of it is EXCELLENT, much respect!! Great job, and have fun adding to your collection over the coming years!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. I also like your Emma Specter stone. Im sure the kids loved it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do good work fella.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Having some of you veterans praise my work is very encouraging. I'll be sure to share all my new creations, and as Map suggests, stay out of the shadows.


----------



## Creepygrammy (Sep 20, 2013)

Your cemetery is amazing! Great work!


----------

